# Vape King | The Sheamus has arrived.



## Stroodlepuff (10/3/15)

Vape King is proud to announce that The Sheamus mod by Paddy Vapes has arrived in various finishes. They will be loaded to the site as the day progresses.

I am astounded at the build quality of these devices they are absolutely gorgeous!!!! Well done @Justin Pattrick

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/3/15)

Speaking as serial number 2 the build quality of these are simply stunning!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/3/15)

The Sheamus's are up on the site (and on St Paddy's day too) 

Apologies for the delay guys, I had no clue what the different woods were so I needed to wait for Justin to get a chance to come in 

I am also just waiting on our light tent so we can take proper individual photos of each finish, if you are unsure which finish the one you want is just let me know and I will tell you.

*♣ BUY YOUR SHEAMUS HERE ♣*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (31/3/15)

Some Updated Pics of the different woods:


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/3/15)

OMG! I want another one! Sheeezzzz! So beautiful!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (31/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG! I want another one! Sheeezzzz! So beautiful!



They are stunning


----------



## Imtiaaz (6/6/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG! I want another one! Sheeezzzz! So beautiful!



Hi Oom @Rob Fisher, A bit weird for me to ask but do you still have this?


----------



## Patrick (6/6/17)

Imtiaaz said:


> Hi Oom @Rob Fisher, A bit weird for me to ask but do you still have this?



I still have mine. Wouldn't get rid of it for anything.


----------



## Imtiaaz (6/6/17)

Patrick said:


> I still have mine. Wouldn't get rid of it for anything.



So it is a keeper then? I am considering getting one and really interested to hear peoples thoughts on it first.


----------



## KZOR (6/6/17)

Imtiaaz said:


> interested to hear peoples thoughts on it first


My first youtube review was on this. 
And i still have mine. Never had any issues. Solid build. Fits all my atties with protruding 510 pins. You can adjust the fire button on the underside to your tension preference.
And .... locally produced.


----------



## Imtiaaz (6/6/17)

KZOR said:


> My first youtube review was on this.
> And i still have mine. Never had any issues. Solid build. Fits all my atties with protruding 510 pins. You can adjust the fire button on the underside to your tension preference.
> And .... locally produced.



Thank you so much @KZOR, really appreciate you taking the time out to give me a mini review. I have just recently become interested in Mech mods after almost 5 years of vaping and I have never paid any attention to them. So for someone who is so used to vaping to not know an aspect of it is weird to me.

Could you perhaps recommend any other mech mods you think would be worth me looking at?


----------



## KZOR (6/6/17)

Imtiaaz said:


> Could you perhaps recommend any other mech mods


Unfortunately not m8. The Sheamus is the only mech i have any experience with.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/6/17)

Imtiaaz said:


> Hi Oom @Rob Fisher, A bit weird for me to ask but do you still have this?



I do indeed still have it... it's a custom made one from a special block of stab wood I got from the US... it's a keeper.


----------



## Imtiaaz (6/6/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I do indeed still have it... it's a custom made one from a special block of stab wood I got from the US... it's a keeper.



Any chance I can see it @Rob Fisher, I am seriously considering getting one, I do know where they are for sale in Cape Town. Just want to make sure before I make the purchase.


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/6/17)

Imtiaaz said:


> Any chance I can see it @Rob Fisher, I am seriously considering getting one, I do know where they are for sale in Cape Town. Just want to make sure before I make the purchase.



Not sure they are available in CT!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (6/6/17)



Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (6/6/17)



Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (6/6/17)

Those are absolutely beautiful, Thank you guys @Rob Fisher and @KZOR, I think my mind is made up and they are available in Cape Town, and are authentic as well:


----------

